# Solved: mATX / uATX / MicroATX = all the same?



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

using scan.co.uk they use the following 

mATX
uATX
MicroATX

in the headers for items but they all say MicroATX form factor when i go into tech specs

talk about trying to confuse people

these ARE the same thing yes? Iam buying mobo for dads Acer Aspire SA-80 which I think is mATX - he doesnt live locally so i cant check

thanks


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes, they are all the same.


----------



## Anon B (Jun 29, 2008)

MicroATX
the *m* in *m*ATX is just short for the word Micro
the *µ* in *µ*ATX is the international symbol for 'micro' , it's Greek in origin
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mu_(letter)

and yes, they are all the same, just different ways of writing it down.


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

thank you


----------

